# Photo for a book



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Mary Sweeney is writing a book on aquarium plants and is looking for photos.

Who is Mary Sweeney? She used to be the editor of TFH magazine from 99 to 2002, or somewhere around that range. Thats how I got to know her. She published two articles I wrote in TFH magazine back then.

She is now editor of Microcosm publishing, a book publisher of high end aquarium and marine books, which is printed and distributed by TFH.
I have no affiliation with her or her project, but I told her I would help her put the word out that she is looking for photos for her book. Her list includes several rare plants. She is also looking for any collector Cryps. They pay for the photos. I cut and pasted this from an email, so it may look wierd

Here is her list:

Ammania senegalensis
Bacopa caroliniana
Aponogeton ulvaceus and new hybrids or varieties
Hottonia plaustris
Aponogeton undulatus
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Any new Crypts
Echinodorus aschersonianus
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus bolivianus
Downoi
Echinodorus horizontalis
Anubias barteri ‘Bonsai’
Anubias nana petite
And other anubias 
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
Red Wendtii forms


Echinodorus cordifolius ‘Tropica Marble Queen’
Marble Queen Radican Sword





Echinodorus harbich

Echinodorus horemanii ‘red’

Echinodorus ‘Indian Red’

Echinodorus ‘Kleiner Bar’

Echinodorus ‘Oriental’

Echinodorus osiris
Melon Sword

Echinodorus parviflorus ‘Tropica’
Rosette Sword




Echinodorus ‘Rose’


Echinodorus ‘Rubin’
Red Rubin Sword




Hygrophlia polysperma ‘Tropic Sunset’

Limnophila aromatica ‘hippuroides’
Nesea crassicaulis


Nesea sp. ‘red’


Nymphaea stellata
Dwarf Lily 


Nymphaea lotus
Green Tiger Lotus 




Vallisneria americana var. americana
Jungle Val


Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis
Corkscrew Val


Vallisneria asiatica
Contortion Val


Vallisneria nana


Vallisneria spiralis
Italian Val





Any new cultivars…

Here is how to contact her:

Mary Sweeney
Microcosm/TFH Publishers
732.872.7032
email:
mailto:[email protected]

Good luck!


----------

